# Absturz des Applets im IE



## Dr. Watson (24. Mai 2004)

Ich hab da ein Problem (ok, das haben viele, ich weiß)
Also, ich habe einen Vokabeltrainer geschrieben, als Java Applet. So, um irgendwelche Programmfehler o.ä. gehts auch gar nicht, dann auf anderen PC's funktioniert dieser Vokabeltrainer einwandfrei. Wenn ich aber das Applet im Internet Explorer öffne (beachte, mit genau den gleichen Dateien, wie auf anderen PCs, kompiliert ist auch alles) starte alles auch einwandfrei. Doch wenn ich zum ersten Mal die Action auslöse (in dem Fall Button drücken für Vokabelvergleich) friert das Programm ein. Zwar blinkt der Cursor noch im Textfeld, doch passiert sonst einfach gar nichts mehr, nur noch über StrgAltEnt krieg ich den IE geschlossen. 
Woran kann das liegen??? Bitte um Hilfe, bin am Verzweifeln!!!
mfg 
Dr. Watson


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

Wo kann man sich mal das Applet ansehen? Möchte es gerne mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht fällt mir ja was auf.


----------



## bygones (24. Mai 2004)

kann es sein, dass du irgendwelche neuer Klassen verwendest und das Applet nur dem Applet-Viewer getestet hast ?

Meines wissens hat der IE Explorer nur ne Java Version von 1.2 oder ?! (weiß aber net genau)


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mai 2004)

@deathbyaclown: IE ist mit der 1.1.7 kompatibel. Wenn Du Applets mit der 1.1.8 programmierst läuft auch noch alles. Für Applets ist deshalb leider noch die 1.1.8 "Pflicht".


----------

